# Costa Rica (non t/s) question



## seenett (Apr 7, 2006)

My wife and I will be be going to Costa Rica on my employer's dime (i.e. I won the trip).  Having never been there before, we would like to stay a few extra days on our own to make the LONG flights worthwhile.  Any suggestions on where to stay?  We will be at the Four Seasons with my company (I believe it is in the Papagayo region) and would like to stay somewhere close to there if possible before hand (but not pay Four Seasons type rates!).


----------



## eal (Apr 7, 2006)

*los Almendros de Ocotal*

When my family goes to Costa Rica we catch a charter that flies in and out of Liberia on Wednesdays.  Since timeshares go from Sat to Sat or Sun to Sun we tack on an extra week by staying at Los Almendros de Ocotal before and after the timeshare week(s).  The condos are on a hillside right on the beach, which is a quiet volcanic sand beach with good snorkeling.   Here is their website:
http://www.losalmendros.com/

You didn't say when you are going but the rates for furnished two bedroom condos are:
"Condo Rates  
December 1st to March 31st 
(Except year end week and Easter)
 $119.00 per night per house  
April 1st to June 30th (except Easter) $79.00 per night per house  
July 1st to August 30th $119.00 per night per house  
September 1st to November 30th $79.00 per night per house  
Easter and Year end week: ASK  
All prices include cleaning service.
Tax not included in prices."
Taxes are 16%.

Ask for a condo in one of the buildings with its own plunge pool.  You can make all the arrangements via e-mail and you can arrange for them to pick you up from another locale.  Each floor has a free washer and dryer.  

Be sure to do a review of the Four Seasons when you get back - I would love to stay there someday.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 7, 2006)

First of all, congratulations on having won the trip.  Just getting to Costa Rica can be expensive and it nice that you will have that paid for.

As for advice on where else to stay, so much depends upon your interests and tastes.  The following suggestions reflect my interests, but may well be entirely off the mark for you.

In essence, when I go to Costa Rica (or, Central America), I want to experience rain forests and nature.  While I have only been to Costa Rica once (but Central America four times), the following resort was a favorite because of the associated activities (seeing an active volcano during twilight hours, walk through one of the best preserved stretches of rainforest, trip down a river):

Tilajari 

The resort itself is not in an absolutely fabulous location, but is reasonably priced, has a nice pool, and a good set of activities that you can entertain yourself with.

Someone else might suggest a location in the high mountains.  That would also provide a good contrast to what you would experience at the Four Seasons.


----------

